# We had to let our Amelie kitty go yesterday.



## Ronni (Dec 28, 2018)

Amelie had been battling a variety of debilitating symptoms since November. The vet ran numerous tests, tried everything.  She took a really bad turn earlier in the week.   It turns out our sweet girl had a brain tumor, and so we had to let her go.  She was my daughter's cat, but she hung out with me the last several years because she got old and a bit crochety with all the kids and their noise and activity.  

Paige found Ami and her siblings under our car back in 2004. She brought them all in, got them vetted and found them homes. All except Ami, who was the most shy, skittish, and scared. In one of Paige's attempts to tame her, she laid down on the floor of our bathroom with a plate of wet food next to her, hoping to coax her out of the corner. She came over, put her nose to Paige's, and from that point on, Amelie was hers. She’s always remained the shy one, and most of our friends never met her because she kept to herself and didn’t like too much activity. After Ami began staying with me, we bonded in a similar way to how Ami and Paige did in the beginning. Just before she left us, while we were hanging out with her, I told her:  - “we were just a couple of grumpy old ladies together, weren’t we?”.

She had a special meow that we called a “meep”, because that’s how it sounded. Despite hating the chaos, she was always sweet and loving to the kids when they would want to be with her and pet her.  For such a small and quiet kitty, her absence leaves a huge void and we are grateful for the 14 years we got to spend with her. 

See you across the bridge, Ami girl.

One last snuggle.



Her amazing green eyes. 


In better days.





Her favorite place to sleep


----------



## IKE (Dec 28, 2018)

I can relate and sympathize with your loss Ronni.

One of the hardest things that I've ever had to do in my life was have my 13 year old German Shepard mix put down because of age complications a few years ago......I got her from the animal shelter when she was just a pup and although she cared for mama she had always been a daddy's girl.

Time does not always heal.......even though it was about eight years ago I still get a big lump in my throat when I think about it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2018)

Sad news, condolences to you, Paige and your family.   Rest peacefully Ami.


----------



## Joyful (Dec 28, 2018)

May your grief be eased with each passing day and your precious memories remain forever.  Blessings.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 28, 2018)

It's never easy Ronni.  I've had many little friends both feline and Dogs.  They can not stay as long as we do but the years we share are precious.  Sparing them pain in the end is your final act of love for your little baby.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 2, 2019)

Thank you all very much. It's funny really how attached I became to Amelie even though I am definitely NOT a cat person. Plus she wasn't even MY animal. 

But y'know, It's funny how things work out. There's a lot of backstory to this, but suffice to say that my daughter Paige's heart for animals needing rescue is soooo big. She's an ex-Vet Tech and has has been rescuing animals since she was in her early teens when she started volunteering for the Vet Clinic at which she ultimately became employed. Marriage and children hasn't stopped her rescue efforts in the slightest and she is affiliated with one of the rescue organizations in town (the owner is a good friend) and routinely helps out as a foster/rescue person.  So.........   

Meet Cashew Butter.... Cashi or Cashi boy for short. He was in an overcrowded shelter in Kentucky where they were euthanizing all sick and unadoptable intakes, so NHA (Nashville Humane Association) brought him down and started working on him. He was tiny and runty (still is super small), his eyes were glued shut, he was very sick and listless. After several weeks of meds, vaccines, and a neuter, he is doing much better. He’s so good with the kids and accepting of the dogs, and his purr is so loud you can hear it across the room.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 2, 2019)

Sorry, Ronni.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2019)

So sad about this Ronni. Feel better!


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 2, 2019)

Bless you for taking in this adorable kitten.
I know he cannot replace Amelie, but he will take
his own place in your heart.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2019)

My heart aches for you and your family, Ronni. To release our beloved pets from pain and discomfort is the hardest, but most loving thing we can do for them. I know how that feels, and it takes awhile for the grief to lessen. It's good that you have Cashi boy to focus on now. He's absolutely precious.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm so sorry Ronni. I've been through it many times. That little kitten is adorable. He won't take the place of Amelie but will find another spot in your heart. So happy you got him from a shelter.


----------

